# South Bend Signal Company



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi all,

Question. Okay, so I was cruising youtube and came across a video showing South Bend's crossing signal. Finally a crossing signal that actually looks and works like to prototype. I went to their site, prices aren't bad, and I kinda plan on getting one for my Piko trains. 

For now, I will probably own mostly Piko unless I can get a good deal on LGB at the bay.

Now for the question. The thing that caught my eye was.. These are done in 1:26 Scale. Which I find odd. So how out of place would these look?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Steve,

I have one of their signal bridges and they don't look out of place at all and look great. Besides Piko and LGB are their own scales anyway and would not look out of place at all with any of South Bends items. Only thing I have had issue with is the spacing between signal bridge and club members 1:20 narrow gauge stuff where some details will hit the signal bridges.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a couple of their crossing signals and they seem a bit small for my 1:20 layout.

I had some issues with the signals:

1- They don't work well with DCC. The DCC signal somehow interferes with the infrared detectors. Spoke to the owner a couple of times but he doesn't seem to want to fix this. I put in a temporary fix by wrapping aluminum foil around the detectors.

2 - I found the wires very brittle. They keep breaking off of the detectors. Again, the owner doesn't seem to want to fix the issue.

3 - If your layout is outdoors they state that you should bring in the signals after each operating session. I find this a bit of an inconvience. 

4 - The detectors are a bit touchy, sometimes they work, sometimes they don't. This may be an issue with just outdoor layouts.

I do agree they are the best looking signals in G. 

-Jim


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

*Awesome*



josephunh said:


> Steve,
> 
> I have one of their signal bridges and they don't look out of place at all and look great. Besides Piko and LGB are their own scales anyway and would not look out of place at all with any of South Bends items. Only thing I have had issue with is the spacing between signal bridge and club members 1:20 narrow gauge stuff where some details will hit the signal bridges.


Thanks for the reply.. Adding a few to my list of Wants..... They look awesome! Yeah I know.. I've been searching for all kinds of stuff in G-Scale.. just can't find much anymore.. 

Steve


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

*Aww*



jimtyp said:


> I have a couple of their crossing signals and they seem a bit small for my 1:20 layout.
> 
> I had some issues with the signals:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Jim!

The only thing I think that may bother me is the #1. When I get my first Piko set... it will be Digital, and I plan on getting at least 2 more digital engines from Piko. So, I'll be DCC. The foil does the trick???

Thanks.

Steve


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I bought a semaphore from them for my depot. Yes the 1:26 struck me as odd too, but i figured they were probably trying to find a happy medium between 1:29 and 1:22.5. So it is small for my 1:20.3, but then being NG it doesn't look like it will be to bad. They are very nice signals, but the suggest bringing them in or covering them if you leave them outside.

Chris


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

*Ug another question*



up9018 said:


> I bought a semaphore from them for my depot. Yes the 1:26 struck me as odd too, but i figured they were probably trying to find a happy medium between 1:29 and 1:22.5. So it is small for my 1:20.3, but then being NG it doesn't look like it will be to bad. They are very nice signals, but the suggest bringing them in or covering them if you leave them outside.
> 
> Chris


Chris, how's it working out for you?? I'm looking at the crossings right now, but may get a few of their block signals as well. You do DC?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, the foil did the trick.


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

*Thanks*



jimtyp said:


> Yes, the foil did the trick.


Thanks Jim.. When I get these, I'll have to keep it in mind, to just wrap them up in foil.

Steve


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

You can try without the foil first. When I spoke to the owner, Jim, he said some DCC systems it works and others not.


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

**



jimtyp said:


> You can try without the foil first. When I spoke to the owner, Jim, he said some DCC systems it works and others not.


Okay, thanks.. it'll be the Piko one.. so here's to hoping it works..


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

2poor4Gscale said:


> Chris, how's it working out for you?? I'm looking at the crossings right now, but may get a few of their block signals as well. You do DC?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve


Steve,

I have yet to install it. I'm running battery power but will have a separate power supply for my RR that this signal will also run from.

Chris


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Jim, I tried talking to the owner too, he doesn't want to listen to anything in regard to help improving his product. Sadly the person who made Shioloh signals decided to retire and didn't find anyone to take up the business because he had some really nice all brass components.


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

*.*



up9018 said:


> Steve,
> 
> I have yet to install it. I'm running battery power but will have a separate power supply for my RR that this signal will also run from.
> 
> Chris


Aww, Okay well if you remember this post when you go and set it up.. let me know. RIght now I'm sinking what money I have into just trying to get the engines and cars from Piko.


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

jimtyp said:


> I have a couple of their crossing signals and they seem a bit small for my 1:20 layout.
> 
> I had some issues with the signals:
> 
> ...


I had to try your tip #1.. didn't work have it wrapped in foil, but still nothing.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you post a pic of how you wrapped it?


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Interesting... I have had many conversations with Jim over the years and have found him to always be helpful and wanted feedback on how to make his product better. He has made custom length detectors and even wired up 2 detectors on a long lead for a siding for me. I have had my signals outside for 4 years without covering them and they work fine. Just put some clear silicone over where the plugs go into the base. Yes, I have had detectors fail, but the summer sun here is Georgia wears them out over a couple of years. They are easy to replace and cheap. Best signals for the money and quality out there. I have a friend who runs DCC...no issues with the signals performance.


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

Joe Mascitti said:


> Interesting... I have had many conversations with Jim over the years and have found him to always be helpful and wanted feedback on how to make his product better. He has made custom length detectors and even wired up 2 detectors on a long lead for a siding for me. I have had my signals outside for 4 years without covering them and they work fine. Just put some clear silicone over where the plugs go into the base. Yes, I have had detectors fail, but the summer sun here is Georgia wears them out over a couple of years. They are easy to replace and cheap. Best signals for the money and quality out there. I have a friend who runs DCC...no issues with the signals performance.


Could you explain then what might be happening in my case? I have a video of it in another thread if you don't mind. I really like these and want to stick with these I just ordered a set of crossing gates from him, waiting for them to be made.

Thanks


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

jimtyp said:


> Can you post a pic of how you wrapped it?












I take it.. wrong???

Steve


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, I only wrapped the bottom and sides. It seems like you have holes in the right places, but try it with no foil on the top.

Where is your video link?

-Jim


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, one other thing. I noticed you are indoors. There are some type of light bulbs that can interfere with the detectors. Try it with no lights on in the room.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Also just noticed that you are very close to your track power lines, can you move the detector further away.


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

jimtyp said:


> Steve, I only wrapped the bottom and sides. It seems like you have holes in the right places, but try it with no foil on the top.
> 
> Where is your video link?
> 
> -Jim


Hey Jim,

Here's the video again, and it's worse now.. does it a lot






Steve


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Try moving the power source further away from the detector.
If that doesn't help, try with the lights off.


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

jimtyp said:


> Try moving the power source further away from the detector.
> If that doesn't help, try with the lights off.



Hey Jim.

Okay I moved the signal. Same thing. Also turned lights out and same thing in fact it goes to caution after first car then it detects train again and goes to stop. Lol


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

You definitely should contact Jim, the owner.


----------

